# My baby girl is saved



## fd1228 (Apr 5, 2012)

Tonight my wife and I are so proud of Riley our 5yr old. She made the most important decision of her life.  I am proud to announce she said the sinners prayer and asked Jesus to come into her heart.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 6, 2012)

Angels are rejoicing, and so do those who know His love.

Blessings to her and strength to you & family as you train her up in the Lord!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Apr 6, 2012)

Congrats to you and your little girl!


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 6, 2012)

Best news ever !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Praying for her in her walk with Christ..........


----------



## doublebrowtine (Apr 6, 2012)

That's AWESOME


----------



## deermaster13 (Apr 6, 2012)

Nothing better!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 6, 2012)

A-W-E-S-O-M-E!!!!!!!! God is rejoicing!!! Congrats to you all!!!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Apr 6, 2012)

AMEN AMEN. My 6 year old said the same thing last year at our vacation bible school.


----------



## chevyman10709 (Apr 6, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 6, 2012)

Cant wait till my 4 year old comes under conviction and finds an old fashion altar to accept Jesus...We're sending up prayers today that God may save her when the time is right.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesome News!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedcop (Apr 9, 2012)

amazing how a five year old can bring tears of joy to an old gon member. Brings back fond memories of my daughters and their decisions for Christ. WE PROUD FOR HER!!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 9, 2012)

Huh?


----------

